
Bragg Diffraction of Large Organic Molecules - bookofjoe
https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.125.033604
======
bookofjoe
>Physicists Find a New Way to Reveal The Strange, Wave-Like Nature of Massive
Molecules

[https://www.sciencealert.com/physicists-find-a-new-way-to-
sh...](https://www.sciencealert.com/physicists-find-a-new-way-to-show-massive-
organic-molecules-behaving-like-waves)

